
OkCupid's setting up threesomes - aceperry
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/01/08/okcupid_threesome_dating_market/
======
k__
It's sad that they are promoting it as a step towards polyamory. You can only
tag one of your partners. Also on the website itself they only speak about
open relationships.

This only plays in the hands of those "We're searching for a women to pep-up
our love life"-couples.

------
randycupertino
I mean, honestly... it makes sense. I'm in a vanilla relationship now, but in
my more wild days it was always challenging to find a female to have a
threesome with. So hard they call those girls "unicorns."

People want a safe place to find threesomes that doesn't being the element of
sleaziness that CL brings.

OKC is legitimate and seen as less scuzzy than CL, and less bot-overrun than
Adult Friend Finder.

